# Avoderm dog food



## dogfood_admin (Jun 16, 2008)

*AvoDerm Dog Food Review*

Avoderm dog food formulas are known for incorporating an unconventional ingredient in dog food—California avocados.  The dog food brand is formulated and produced by Breeder’s Choice Pet Foods. The company started out as a producer of frozen pet meals in 1947 which later expanded to include kibble and biscuits which have been oven-baked and packed with nutrients that exceeded the minimum nutritional requirement for pet foods. Today, Breeder’s Choice continues to produce their “all-natural oven-baked pet foods and treats” in their Irwindale facility.

In 1982, AvoDerm pet foods came into being as a result of an excess supply of avocados at a local farm. The company capitalized on the skin and coat-restoring properties of nutrients present in avocados to come up with their flagship product that has become one of their best-selling dog food line.

Avoderm dog food products have been tailored to meet specific AAFCO nutrient profiles for different life stages.  

Not all AvoDerm dog food formulas have a meat-based protein source as its first ingredient. While some AvoDerm dog food formulas have chicken meal, there are those which have peas or ground whole rice as their first ingredient.

Chicken meal is a valuable source of meat-based protein. It is a meat concentrate which means it contains 300% more protein than fresh meat sources.  However, chicken has been linked to cases of canine food allergies thus dog owners whose dogs are hypersensitive to chicken shy away from any AvoDerm formula that contains any form of chicken.

Another meat-based protein which is a common ingredient in AvoDerm dog food formulas is salmon meal. Although it does not follow chicken meal as the next major ingredient, salmon meal is usually included among the first five ingredients. Aside from being a good source of protein, salmon meal is also rich in omega-6 fatty acids which are essential components in important body processes and safeguard the integrity of body cells.  Salmon meal is also considered a meat concentrate.

There is one AvoDerm formula with Peas as the first ingredient. Peas are good sources of plant-based proteins and fibers.  Putting it as a first ingredient may not be a good idea since dogs are primarily meat eaters and compared to meat sources, protein from peas is relatively of inferior quality.

Whole rice is a complex carbohydrate which is a good source of energy.  Brown rice is of better quality than white rice because the layer which contains the essential vitamins and minerals are still intact. With white rice, the outer layer has been removed thus stripping rice of valuable nutrients.

Oatmeal is a gluten-free whole grain cereal from ground oats. It is a natural source of B-vitamins and digestible fiber.

Rice bran is an inferior protein source that can, however, boost the protein level of a dog food formula. A by-product of the rice milling process, rice bran is also a rich source of natural vitamins and minerals.

Flaxseeds provide good sources of plant-based omega-3 fatty acids and digestible fiber particularly when they are ground into a meal.

Chicken fat is a rich source of linoleic acid, a type of omega-6 fatty acid which plays an important role in physiological processes of the body. It is a product of rendering.

There are several controversial ingredients in certain AvoDerm dog food formulas which have been consistently pointed out by concerned dog owners.

Avocado is not a common ingredient in dog food products. However, many AvoDerm dog food formulas incorporate California avocado because it possesses nutrients which are excellent for maintaining a dog’s shiny hair coat and healthy skin. But there are others who view the inclusion of avocado in a negative light because of concerns regarding the potential toxicity which, for the most part, lack sufficient evidence to be of much cause for apprehension.

Tomato pomace is another controversial ingredient because it is often viewed as an inexpensive filler of pet food products. It is a by-product when tomatoes are processed into catsup, soup, or juice.

Many dog owners are happy with the fact that using AvoDerm formulas on their dogs resulted in shinier hair coats and healthy skin. There are also fewer reports of hypersensitivity reactions with AvoDerm dog food products.

Please visit the links listed below for Avoderm dog food reviews by formula.

Have a comment or question about our Avoderm dog food review? Want to share your experiences with others? We welcome your comments!

*Avoderm Dog Food Formulas:*


 AvoDerm Natural Chicken Meal and Brown Rice Puppy Food 
 AvoDerm Natural Chicken Meal and Brown Rice Adult Dog Food 
 AvoDerm Natural Lamb Meal and Brown Rice Adult Dog Food 
 AvoDerm Natural Vegetarian Adult Dog Food 
 AvoDerm Natural Brown Rice, Oatmeal and Chicken Meal Formula Lite Dog Food 
 AvoDerm Natural Chicken Meal, Brown Rice and Oatmeal Formula Senior Dog Food 
 AvoDerm Natural Chicken Meal and Brown Rice Large Breed Adult Dog Food 
 AvoDerm Natural Chicken Meal and Brown Rice Large Breed Puppy Food

*Avoderm Dog Food Consumer Rating:*


----------



## L_MCK (Jan 26, 2009)

My dogs did not like the taste either.


----------



## Katie2 (Jan 29, 2009)

I have two labs that love avoderm! One 10yo senior and a 10 week old puppy..
The 10 yo had a lot of skin problems when we got him at 9 from being kept in an outdoor kennel by his previous owners. (who lived in new england.. burr!)
He had dry skin issues and a LOT of ear build-up problems which has made him mostly deaf. 
Since we put him on Avoderm, the build-up is close to gone and he can hear!!
I was very satisfied with it.. and as far as the product smelling like fish.. i think if the can says "Fish" thats what it should smell like! lol. its real food!
thanks! 
-K


----------



## Kathy_Kramer (Mar 6, 2009)

My dogs and cats really like Avoderm!


----------



## michael_alan (Mar 19, 2009)

I switched my pit/boxer mix off of Science Diet. She smelled aweful and had rashes and hotshots all over her body. I figured it was a food issue, (unlike the vet.) Avoderm was the first brand that I randomly grabbed and it worked wonders. Her smell, rashes and hotspots disappeared before the small bag was empty.

Michael


----------



## Battscave (May 6, 2009)

We just bought a bag of Avoderm avocado weight reduction...easy digestible dry food for my mini schnauzer. She has been on predcription diet for 9 years due to pancreatitus, but thought she might like a change and since it was easy digestible, I am hoping it will help her, and maybe give her coat a gloss. But I have to say, I am a little worried that I did make the right choice. Time will tell I guess


----------



## Susie (May 11, 2009)

Our pit bull has a very sensitive stomach, and Avoderm is the only brand of food that we've come across that actually works. His flatulence and diarehha are gone, and he always has good solid poops. TMI? Anyway, I have heard that avocados can be toxic for dogs, but I don't believe it's true because he's been on this diet for about a year now. Oh, I guess the downside of it is the taste. I sometimes tempt him to eat it by mixing a tablespoon or two of Avoderm wet food.


----------



## courtney1 (May 31, 2009)

i work at petco and i switched my albino doberman to avoderm cuz nothing else was working for him. he loves the food and his coat looks great. he doesnt have any stomach problems and he finally has a hard stool after having diarhia for 3 months straight. ever since i got it and had great results i recomend it to a lot of customers and they come back with great feedback. i have tried every flavor for my dog and he loves the just baked and the lamb and rice. i have seen a lot of long haired dogs come in to our store that have amazing coats and they were all on avoderm. keep up the great food!


----------



## courtney1 (May 31, 2009)

to the people who are worried about feeding their dogs or cats the food because of the whole avocados are poisonous to them...its just the oils and nutrients from the avocados that they are using...i have talked to several vets and reprisentatives for avoderm and they had updated me on everything so i could assist my customers more...the food will not kill your dog or make him sick


----------



## Betty73 (Jun 16, 2009)

I have a german sheperd and a rottie mix,used to feed them regular dog food that you can buy at the supermarket,then I found out that kind of food actually just has a bunch of corn and nothing else.My german shperd has never really liked it , so that was one more reason for me to change my dogs diet and I must say , since I've done that they' re feeling much better,better coat,better stool and not too much either,no more scratching and they are actually happy when is dinner time!
Very satisfied so far with the product!


----------



## Wilbur (Jul 19, 2009)

I am a Lab breeder and the Avoderm line is all I use for my dogs. This is the best food I have used..and I have tried them all.


----------



## DAWNDY (Jul 9, 2010)

MY BEAGLE SOPHIE LOOOVES AVODERM! WE GOT HER WHEN SHE WAS 6 MOS OLD SHE WAS SICK THE DAY AFTER AND FOR 3 MORE MOS SHE HAD CONSTANT DIARHHEA MUCUS BLOODY MUCUS STOO; PAINS IN HER STOMACH AFTER 3 MOS AND 3000$ LATER ON VETS BILLS FOR ALL DIFF MEDS XRAYS LAPASCOPE WE FIND OUT (ON OUR OWN BUT VET DIDNT BELIEVE ME WHEN I SAID MAYBE ITS ALLERGY) I FINALLY GOT HIM TO BELIEVE HE SOLD ME PLAIN VENUSIN AND POTATO WELL SHE GOT 100% BETTER (I TOLD THE VET IT WAS ALLERGIES GRRR) I WAS LIKE A KID WITH CANDY SEEING HER HAVE REG STOOLS!! NO MORE BLOODY MUCUS. THEN I HAD TO PUT POWDER FOOD IN IT FOR WORMS WELL SHE NEVER TOUCHED IT AGAIN!! SO I WAS ON THE HUNT FOR A DOG FOOD THATS ALL NATURAL. WE SAW AVODERM AND SAID LETS GIVE IT A SHOT I WAS CONCERNED WITH THE AVOCADOS THEYRE VERY FATTENING AND JUST NEVER HEARD OF IT WITH A DOG??? IT IS VERY PRICEY BUT SHES WORTH IT! SHE LOVES IT I DO HAVE TO MIX THE HARD FOOD WITH IT CUZ ITS VERY VERY PASTEY. HER STOOLS ARE PERFECT! SHE HAS REVERSED SNEEZING THAT A REAL LOT LESS AND I CANT BELIEVE IT BUT ITS HELPED HER FLUID THATS CONSTANTLY POURING OUT HER EYES!!!! HER EYES ARE BEAUTIFUL AND NOMORE STAINED FUR!! WISH I COULD GET COUPONS THOUGH CUZ LIKE I SAID IT IS PRICEY! HOPE THIS HAS HELPED SOMEONE I DEF RECOMMAND IT TO EVERYONE!


----------



## Joelheck (Oct 4, 2009)

I've been giving my 2 Schnauzers Avoderm now for several months and they love it. Their coats are great and regular stools. It seems to work well for them. I read up on the Avocado issue and the part of the Avocado they are including in the Dog food is fine. They even have a review of the process and formula on their website. It seems to be good stuff. Better the a number of other brands.


----------



## Rosemary1 (Jul 12, 2009)

I have 2 mini schnauzers and had been giving them avoderm most of their lives 
(10 years old now). Then i started reading the horror stories regarding avacado's and stopped giving it to them about a month ago. They both did develop heart problems, i don't know if it is from the avoderm or not but, at their age it is more important to me that they enjoy their food. 

I have not found any other that they enjoy, so will go back to the avoderm.


----------



## Colo (Oct 25, 2009)

I have a collie mix named Sadie. She is 5 Years old and has had stomach issues for most of her life. I have taken her to the vet many times and even taken her to Ohio State Vet clinic.Nothing showed up in her blood work, therfore liver problems were ruled out. She throws up yellow bile. I started her 6 months ago on Avoderm. It seems to have helped her, but she burps a lot. It is almost like she has acid reflux. Prilosec (an acid reducer) was recommended. I just hate to give her medication. Has anyone had this problem with Avoderm?


----------



## AvoDerm_Lover (Nov 4, 2009)

AvoDerm Dog Food is a terrific food and I've been feeding it to my dogs (one Pug and one Lab) for their whole lives. They absolutely love it and are as happy and healthy as ever.


----------



## Joe_K (Nov 5, 2009)

Both the ASPCA and APCC (Animal Poison Control Center) have listed that persin, an element in avocados, is known to be toxic to pets. They note it can damage tissue in animals, including, but not limited to, the lungs and heart. Additionally, the high fatty content in avocados can physically provoke severe stomach problems, vomiting, or even worse, pancreatitis.


----------



## elisa (Nov 6, 2009)

this is amazing food. we gave dolly science diet which after reading the ingredients isnt all that healthy. i wanted to try something organic or natural. i chose avoderm, and she aboulutely loves it! and shes a picky eater! its all nutirisious! this is a great product!


----------



## Alice2 (Nov 9, 2009)

About 17 years ago I studied almost every dog food on the market and chose Nutro. I loved the product so much I went to work for the company,educating and converting hundreds of pet owners to this line. However, a couple years ago, I noticed that the food had changed in color and that my dogs weren't doing as well on it. After our cocker and retriever passed away, I decided to re-examine the choices available on the market for quality and cost. I chose Avoderm. Our papillon had no trouble converting and actually picked it out from the Nutro, leaving it behind. (Something many dogs used to do when changing to Nutro.) 

Yes, there may be better, and more expensive, foods out there. But what you really need to look for in a food is that the FIRST ingredient is a beef, chicken, lamb, or what-have-you MEAL. This simply menas that the water and fat has been cooked out prior to processing into pet food and that it will stay the first ingredient. No beaks, hooves, hair, etc. Rice is your most digestible grain, but you don't want the garbage from it. You want the grain. Corn is mostly a filler and your dog will have a smaller firmer stool if you don't have a food with lots fillers. You will also be able to feed your dog less. I have seen people feed their dogs a huge heaping bowl two or three times a day. When I was on Nutro I used to not quite fill the large bowl to feed three dogs once a day. Now that I have only one dog, and a small one at that, I only feed her a cup of food. Do the math, folks. Cheap, is just that. CHEAP. 

Also, vets don't get a lot of training in nutrition. It's just the way it is. No doubt, most of their information comes from a dog food representative. Do your own homework and choose what is best for you and your dog. Every situation is different.

I hope I have helped some of you. I guess it boils down to: Educate yourself and read the bags.


----------



## Lin_Gibbs (Dec 16, 2009)

I started using Avoderm natural a few months ago because I have 1 Chihuahaua with skin problems, now he has no more problems that was enough to make me a believer. I tried everything, all natural agees with all 15 of my little dogs. I am very pleased. All my other dogs are on a frozen raw diet but my 1 male would eat it but bring it back up, this Avoderm is a perfect food for him, I add just a little to the frozen meat diet for my other guys. Thankyou.


----------



## Karin (Dec 26, 2009)

My Yorkie has had Pancreatic problems since he was a pup..He requires a low fat, protein diet. After reading all the labels on cans of dog food we found Avoderm light about 4 years ago..Lowest fat content ever. He loves it. The fish keeps his coat shiny and we rarely have a bout of pancrietitis. Whatever the ingredients are in the food it is certainly not poison from avocados.


----------



## Lisa_P. (Dec 27, 2009)

My ten-year old Shar-Pei is a very picky eater and has had problems the last few years of not having solid stools. I started her on Avoderm Senior, after trying other top of the line foods with not very good results. Since the Avoderm Senior, she eats her food every day without complaint, has solid stools, and she looks fantastic. I wish I had her on Avoderm from the start.


----------



## Kathy2 (Jan 25, 2010)

It gave our dog and a friends dog really bad gas.


----------



## Bob_Corley (Jan 26, 2010)

I have a westie and he was having trouble with dry skin and loss of hair. My vet told me to feed only science diet. My dog would eat next door or down the street but would not eat science diet. Someone recomended avoderm and now my dog has a full and healthy coat and will not eat anything else. This changed after less than one bag of avoderm. I only wish I could find it somewhere other than petco.


----------



## dawna (Jan 28, 2010)

I have 2 picky little shitzus and I have tried all kinds of dog food and they will eat it if I mix it with lunch meat and they like chicken broth they like there food a little moist.This is a really good brand of dog food and they have really nice coats because of it and no major health issues


----------



## Samantha (Mar 11, 2010)

I love Avoderm and so do my 3 dogs!! Their coats are shiny, teeth healthy, and no major problems at the vet. My Husky is allergic to our grass out back and would chew on her paws because of how much they itched. She's now allergy free! The only drawback is the cost. I don't feed as much food to any of my dogs, but I can't afford $50 a bag. I'm very sad about this, but I have no other choice but to look elsewhere.


----------



## Nikki5 (Mar 12, 2010)

My dog is LOVING Avoderm. I found this information on the ASPCA website.


Why is Avocado an Ingredient in Some Dog Foods?


If avocados are on your list of foods NOT to feed to dogs, why have I seen them being used as ingredients in some dog foods?

—Sibyl

Avocados can be harmful because they contain Persin, which can cause dogs to vomit and have diarrhea. Therefore the primary concern with dogs eating avocado is gastrointestinal upset. However, some dogs can eat this fruit without having any adverse reactions. In fact, we haven’t heard reports of commercial foods with avocado being dangerous for pets.

Please read more about the adverse effects of feeding avocados and other people food to pets in our Animal Poison Control Center online.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Try one of these brands if you have a money issue, Taste of the Wild, Costo's Kirkland, California Natural and Healthwise all are little easier on the pocket book and all are decent foods. Most you will have to find at a good pet store, call around in your area. Just like any product you need to shop.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 18, 2010)

Avoderm is great! My parents breed boxers and this is all they eat. Our male is 5 and our female is 4. They have had no major health issues and a very nice coat. I won't feed my dogs anything else!


----------



## Jay_Hollowell (Mar 22, 2010)

I switched my black lab to Avoderm during the pet food recall a few years ago. I had been using a "highly recommended" brand which was subject to the recall. Since my dog has been on Avoderm, and he is now 9 years old, people actually stop me and comment as to his beautiful coat; it always looks like he has just had a bath. He likes the taste and I like the ingredients - just read the first few ingredients in sequential order and you can see the quality. And as to any fish smell - dah - it has ocean fish in it! My fish oil pills that I take as a supplement smell like fish too. 

My dog is my companion. I also often cook for him and he gets a chiropractic adjustment once a month to help with the lab arthritis and hip issues. He's doing well and I have been, and always will be, very particular about what I feed him.


----------



## kay1 (Mar 24, 2010)

We have been feeding Avoderm Lamb and Rice for years. We have show bulldogs and their coats are always good. The dogs love it with no canned food or gravies mixed in. Something I haven't seen mentioned here: I buy my food from a local family owned pet food store. The Avoderm I buy is NOT the same food that is available at Petsmart. Even though the name of the food is the same as the food available at Petsmart does not have the same ingredients as the food I buy also I believe the color of the bag is different. The food is cheaper at Petsmart and so are the ingredients. So be careful what you are looking at. One thing we like about it is it is one of the few foods left that is oven baked. There are many benefits to that. I have done a lot of research and this is one of the best foods out there for what we are looking for. Problem is it has become extremely pricey.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

I have noticed quite a few people stating that this food is pricey-I really don't think that you are getting what you are paying for-
there is only one meat source and alot of grains. A dog food ingredient list should be based on the fact that dogs need a lot of protein in their diet,their should be at least 2 or 3 Named meats in the first 5 ingredients.This food starts with lamb meal but rice is the actual first ingredient because it is listed twice in the first 5 it outweighs the meat content-I'm not saying this is a bad food-it could use more meat-maybe fresh added in or maybe a different brand,since everyone is saying that it is expensive-you might just be able to find a food with more meat for the same price or maybe even less money.


----------



## velvee (May 8, 2010)

i finally found a natural oven baked lamb food for my bishon he has allergies now i cant find it in the stores why are they discontinuing it or removing from there shelves.the so called better ones still had poultry in the lamb meal help please


----------



## mary9 (May 25, 2010)

Our dog did not do well on Avoderm. We previously had him on Blue. He really liked Blue, but did not like the life source bits and ate around them. Seemed like we were wasting too much. So we switched to Avoderm about 2 weeks ago. Our dog has slowed down, and has had some issues with diaherra and not looking his normal self. Now it has gotten very bad and it like liquid green. He is never fed any table scraps, only his food. I just picked up after much research a bag of the Wellness brand. I am hoping he does better on this. All I know is I do NOT reccommend Avoderm!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Mary here is a list I think is the best foods out there as far as kibble goes..
The A list
1.	Orijen
2.	Evo
3.	Horizon Legacy
4.	Acana
5.	Innova
6.	Wellness Core
7.	Blue Wilderness
8.	Taste of the Wild, wetlands & Prairie only
9.	Fromm
10.	Go, free endurance, chicken & Salmon only
11.	Merrick
The good price list
1.	TOTW
2.	California Natural
3.	Health Wise
4.	Kirkland, Costco
The B list
1.	California Natural
2.	Instinct
3.	Evanders
4.	Wellness
5.	Timberwolf
6.	Artemis
7.	Solidgold
8.	Canidae
9.	Prairie
10.	Karma
11.	Health Wise


----------



## Candace (May 30, 2010)

Our Black Lab was having many skin and coat issues, dandruff and constantly itching. She was quite gassy and was pooping a ton! We researched online and found out about Avoderm and decided to give it a try. After only a week her coat was incredibly shiny and there was no more itching. Her gas went away and her stools were firmer and fewer, thank god! I would whole heartedly recommend Avoderm!


----------



## Lucy_Loo (Jun 10, 2010)

I have an awesome Amstaff terrier > This breed's coat is very sensitive gets red and dry ez. This food makes her shine..and yes i have tried candidae iams eukuniba pro plan ... she loves the lamb kibbles vet commented on her appearance.."she is a beautiful dog..what do you feed her?


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

You have been trying all the crap food try one of these...

The A list
1.	Orijen
2.	Evo
3.	Wellness Core
4.	Instinct
5.	Go, Grain free only.
6.	Acana, Harvest, Pacifica & Grassland only.
7.	Innova
8.	Blue Wilderness
9.	Taste of the Wild, wetlands & prairie only, Grain free
10.	Artemis
11.	Fromm
Good quality for a low price

1. TOTW
2. California Natural
3. Health Wise
4. Kirkland, Costco

The B list
1. California Natural
2. Now, Grain free. 
3. GO, free indurance,chicken,salmon only
4. Merrick
4. Evangers
5. Timberwolf
6. Wellness
7. Solid Gold
8. Canidae
9. Health Wise
10. Karma
11. Nature’s Logic


----------



## Mary_Smoth (Jun 14, 2010)

We have a Cairn that had awful skin problems, bald spots, hot spots. Then we put her on Avoderm Lamb and brown rice kibble. Her skin cleared up.She has a beautiful coat now. That was five years ago.


----------



## Lu_W. (Jul 1, 2010)

I've been feeding my two dogs Avoderm for 6 years. Just opened a can and it was different -- rubbery and pale, instead of pink and moist. Called the pet store and found out Avoderm switched plants to save money. I'm thinking of switching to Wellness or on the advice of the pet store owner Eagle. Any advice?


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Lu W. That is a big reason why I like to use Family owned manufacturers that make all their products in their own facility.These are the ones that I use and recommend,Merrick Pet Care,Fromm Family foods,Champion Pet food.All of these are available in independently owned pet stores.If you go on their websites they all have store locaters so you can find a store in your area.My dogs do great on all these foods.I rotate foods.It's a good idea to buy different ones with different meat sources.Like a chicken-turkey formula,a duck formula,a Salmon formula,a lamb formula.This adds variety and helps your dog get a complete amino acid profile.No dog should have to eat the same food every day for it's entire life.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Michelle, you left out Horizon Legacy, Petcurean(NOW & GO) and I still am recomending California Natural and Evo all of whom produce their own dog food.


----------



## Kristen_Dunagan (Jul 31, 2010)

I have started my Maltese on the avoderm two weeks ago. He has had the worst gas EVER stinking up the whole house. Has anyone else had this problem? Does he just need more time to adjust?


----------



## Denise_Taylor (Aug 15, 2010)

Has anyone had problems with their dog being excessively thirsty after eating Avoderm Lamb & Rice (dry food)? My dog loves it, but as soon as I started giving it to him, he has become thirsty all the time, even during the night. This didn't happen with his previous food.


----------



## Deborah2 (Oct 24, 2010)

I have feed Avoderm to my Westies since they were puppies. I have had no skin problems with them and they love the taste. I feed them both the lamb and rice dry food as well as the original canned food. They are 12 and 11, respectively, and my vet says they are in excellent health. With regard to avocados and dogs, my husband had a dog that lived on avocados (at a farm in North San Diego County). The dog's coat was incredibly soft and thick and she lived to the age of 16.


----------



## Elizabeth3 (Nov 28, 2010)

I know a lot of people who think avocados are toxic to dogs but the only part of the avocado that is toxic to dogs is the pit. The only part of the avocado used in the food is the meat part. So if you want to feed your dog this food do not freak out because it is not going to die from the avocados. Do research yourself and you will be reassured. And to back up Deborah's story I have read story's of dogs who live on orchards and have never gotten sick from eating avocados straight off the ground.


----------



## Lorraine (Dec 8, 2010)

After eating Avoderm, my Shih Tzu puppy lets out a loud burp that we cannot believe comes from such a small body and gets very bad gas. Was hoping that this food would be a perfect fit for her, but unfortunately we will be changing to another once this bag is finished.


----------



## Danni1 (Jan 7, 2011)

We have been feeding our 6 month old Australian Shepherd puppy avoderm since she was born and she loves it. Her coat is extrememly soft and she has a very regular digestive tract. I will say though sometimes she does get gas but I wouldn't feed her anything else.


----------



## Shannon7 (Jan 17, 2011)

1. The stems, leaves, and pits of avocados are toxic to dogs, or so they say. Avoderm only uses the meat of the fruit and the oil for the omega 3&6 fatty acids which help the skin&coat. Avoderm has been around since the 1980s; if the ingredients in the dog food were toxic the company would no longer be in business.
2. Avoderm doesn't need more than one meat source; chicken/lamb meal is enough protein in itself. It takes 5lbs of chicken or lamb to make 1lb of the chicken or lamb meal. When the protein source is just chicken or just lamb, you're getting about 18% protein, 70% water, and the rest fat, as opposed to 65% protein with meals. If they added anymore protein, the dogs would probably have diarrhea, which is why some dogs cannot handle Blue Buffalo (it's too rich for them.)
3. If your dog is having bad gas, they could be allergic to grain. Try a grain free product.
4. Anytime you change dog foods there is always a chance that the dogs digestive system will not agree with the new food, because it's not used to it - this is especially true for dogs with sensitive stomachs. ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS mix the old food in with the new food for a period of a couple of days, weening them off of the old food onto the new food. With Avoderm it's 6 days: 20% Avoderm, 80% old food the first two days, 50/50 the next two days, 80/20 the 5th day, and then 100% Avoderm on the 6th day.


----------



## brittany1 (Jan 29, 2011)

My puppy minnie started eating the puppy brand and well she started to have really bad gas and is pooping at least 4 times a day. im not sure if this is normal but then again it has only been a week since she's been eating the food.


----------



## kate* (Feb 7, 2011)

I have a 3yr old 12lb peke, she has had avoderm small breed for about 6 months now. (since we got her) she does not love the taste, I've seen her eat cat food at friends houses faster than she runs for the avoderm. but we are constantly getting compliments on how soft and shiny she is, even from other pekingese owners. found this website while researching if i should try something else she may like better, but i have had cockers with skin problem who were only fed science diet their whole lives and do not want to risk dealing with those issues again. so after some in depth research i think I'll stick with avoderm. 
*also to the people with concerns about allergies and pets, very few vetrinary schools teach allergy testing on animals but there are some out there. so research your vet and find someone who has been educated on animal allergy testing, they are out there! my friends dojo actually had an allergy to cats (which she has 3 of) so they were able to treat her and she immediatly put on weight, could breath better, less runny eyes, and is all and all happier now. such a difference a vet makes!


----------



## Marybeth (Mar 27, 2011)

I have been feeding my black Lab Avoderm Large Breed Chicken and Brown Rice (from memory, I threw out the bag  His coat is beautiful and his skin problems GONE, ....BUT he has since developed dry, sore lower lips (at the corners of his mouth). I saw (on an "ask a vet" site) thatmy dog is not the only one with this problem. Is there any particular allergen to look out for in this otherwise WONDERFUL food?


----------



## Marybeth (Mar 27, 2011)

OOPS!! I forgot to add, this is just since changing his food 3 months ago!


----------



## John14 (Apr 25, 2011)

We briefly (for three weeks fed our two dogs, a black Lab and an Irish Setter, Avoderm kibble and wet food. Like someone else who wrote in, our dogs also belched a lot and got gas. This is likely due to the fact that when moist, Avoderm kibble swells to three or four times its weight and size, creating air pockets. This is NOT a healthy situation, as the additional air, together with a fast eater (best to get a bowl that compels your dog to slow down) can lead to bloat, which can be fatal. What's more, persin, which is the toxic element in Avocados, is an oil that, contrary to the data Avoderm doles out on its website, has been definitively proven to leak into the fruit from the stems etc where it primarily lurks. ( See this scientific study: http://www.madsci.org/posts/archives/2004-07/1088793567.Ot.r.html Though no one can say for sure just how much of a build up of this toxin, even in small amounts, your dog would have to ingest over a period of years before something terrible happened, if at all ( as there are also those who insist that the process of cooking kibble before it is packaged eviscerates the food of any toxicity from persin), why take the risk at all? Who the hell wants to worry about that, when you don't have to? As the review here says, it's a mediocre food at best. We don't. We prefer to spend more money on a high quality food, both kibble and wet, and not have to worry about it. We recommend Eagle Pack Holisitic (now called Holistic Select) When it comes to dog food, you really do get what you pay for. But for those who want to read a most interesting bit on the creation of a sensible canine diet, have a look at Paul Loeb's sensible book, "Smarter Than You Think". It's MOST interesting, and it has certainly worked exceptionally well for our dogs.


----------



## Philip1 (Aug 5, 2011)

I started feeding my 10 year old Newfie Mix Avo-Derm which he loved at first. His coat and skin was amazing. Little did I know he rapidly began to loose weight I've the course of two months. Total weight loss of 25 lbs. Soon jaundice set it and his urine turned the color of tea. Currently he is at the vet with liver complications, they believe it may be due to food poisoning. An ultrasound today will determine more but I have decided to quit avoderm immediately and caution those who do. Back to Beneful he goes.


----------



## Annie2 (Aug 7, 2011)

We are so grateful we found this web site. Unfortunatley we didn't do any research before we fed our mini doxie and our lab/greyhound mix Avoderm. First they wouldn't eat it until they were starving. Then, after two or 3 days, they both developed severe diarrhea. 
Our pet food store had highly recommended Avoderm AND it was on sale sooooo we took the bait and bought the largest bag they had and weaned our dogs off their "Taste of the Wild".
We will never ever make that mistake again!! They are back on 'Taste of the Wild' and their appetites have return as well as their enthusiasm at meal time. And their stools are now formed and compact and so much easier to pick up!
PS they wouldn't even eat the Avoderm treats!
Taste of the Wild it is from now on!!

Annie and Jim


----------



## Connie6 (Sep 6, 2011)

The fruit of the avocado plant (not just the leaves, stems, and pits) also contains persin. 

It's true that the Guatemalan variety is the bigger problem, but IMO it's still irresponsible for a dog food manufacturer to imply (more than imply) that a food item that is potentially toxic is wonderful for dogs.

To further obfuscate the available information, only some dogs are affected by the persin. So of course many owners offer the anecdotal "fed it for years with no problems." And to their dogs, there was no problem.

Bottom line for me is that whether or not the amount or type of avocado in the food is dangerous, I consider it a disservice to associate avocado with enhanced dog health. How many people will see that pretty bag and conclude that this ingredient must also be a good fresh snack to offer?


----------



## Janet5 (Oct 10, 2011)

It cost me $220 in emergency vet bills for a 6 wk. old pup who I fed Avoderm Puppy. Severe diarrhea, lethargic and threw up the food. I thought the puppy had parvo, so rushed him to the vet. Get home from the Vet at 1AM Sat. morning and the other pup now also has diarrhea, so giving both meds, but 2 days later, both are still are suffering from diarrhea. Returned the food to PetsMart and got the brand I had been feeding. Would NEVER recommend this product to anyone.


----------



## Pat_Purfield (Dec 26, 2011)

We always fed our dogs Taste of the Wild grain free because one of our dogs has a very sensitive GI system. Our pet store was selling Avo Derm Grain Free for buy one bag get one free. Both had huge stools in the first few days then the one who isn't sensitive got very ill. He had cranberry colored mucus diarrhea and wouldn't eat. I took in to the vet and he was serverly dehydrated-they had to admit him and put him on IV antibiotics and flagy for 24 hours. After 4 days of being on chicken and rice-he is a little better. His stools are formed but still have mucus. I really think it was the Avo Derm. The other dog didn't have as severe a reaction but she had just had surgery and was already on antibiotics so I think that is why. I was very disappointed-we took the food back to the store and will never switch from Taste of the Wild!


----------



## RodiKenley (Aug 9, 2010)

Haven't had my dog on this food for ages!!! He's now some 13 years 7 months, 3 days old. A Chinese Crested that is.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Anna, I don't get the reasoning behind your post. Your dog doesn't eat this food, and he is 13yrs 7 months and 3 days old. SO WHAT? What exactly is your point?


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Jess, why don't you come over to Dog food Advisor? It's a really popular site, their are a lot of people over there that could use your expertise. Antonio even shows up on there. One thing though, you have to talk nice or they'll kick you off. Hope to see you over there!  P.S. I post as LabsRawesome on that site.


----------



## maegan3 (Jan 5, 2012)

I searched for a dog food recommended to help my poodle cross who has several allergic responses to 'normal' food (red rimmed eyes, inflammed ears, itchy coat, inflammed gums). His groomer suggested Kirklands at Costco, but I don't have a Costco card, so I asked my local pet store owner and he recommended Avoderm lamb and brown rice. The change was Amazing!!!! Within a few weeks his coat lost the inflammed look, his ears were a healthy pink. All was great...then I saw that my local pet store had Blue Buffalo on sale and thought I would try it. 2 months later my poodle cross looks inflamed again and my lab has had awful gas since the day I switched them to blue buffalo. Just ordered a bag of Avoderm off Amazon and will be transitioning them back to it pronto. Loved Avoderm!


----------



## His_buddy (Jan 16, 2012)

Michelle, I can a sure you that Jess is pretty much done trying to help people out.


----------



## shotty (Feb 14, 2012)

avoderm made my chihuahua constipated, and she absolutely hated it... would only eat it if forced. just saying. just switched brands and i hear her chomping happily away, bowel movements much more regular.


----------



## Kathleen4 (Feb 25, 2012)

I have had my Boston Terrier on Avoderm for a while, but have now decided to switch. He has persistent and chronic gas, not sure there is a correlation. However, worse, is that I've gone through exchanging several bags because of cobwebs and worms in the dog food. Pricey brand and questionable quality. Glad to read the reviews because now I have made up my mind to switch to something else. Thanks dog lovers for posting valuable info.


----------



## elvia_gomez (Jul 17, 2012)

I would like to hear fm people who own enlist bulldogs . I am looking for a good dog food for my 3 yr old bulldog . He is eating nutro natural choice the lamb n rice but every night he throws up bile !!!!!PLEASE HELP !!!!!


----------



## RodiKenley (Aug 9, 2010)

My dog is on 2 foods right now, Natural Balance Organics and Avoderm Chicken Meal & Brown Rice. I'll be switching him over to the Beef Avoderm kind soon. Now my dog is 14 years 5 months 2 weeks 4 days old.


----------



## Kari2 (Jun 29, 2013)

My Shih-Tzu will vomit on nearly ANY food. The only food so far she has done well on is the Avoderm. She eats it happily, very rare vomiting, never any diarrhea, fantastic coat, and healthy muscle. 

I HIGHLY recommend it for Shih-Tzus (from my personal experience).


----------

